# Electric Power Steering



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Apparently a lot of newer cars are using electric power steering (and air conditioning, etc) as well. Overall it is more efficient and reliable than the belt drive and clutch, etc. that the motor is replacing.

Many EV conversions that have power steering use the electric PS pump from the 2nd generation toyota MR2's.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

great read , helped me understand motor control .


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Alchemist said:


> What are your thoughts on "electric power steering" please?
> 
> It's been said: ""Current power *steering* systems are heavy and sap horsepower. All-*electric* alternatives are lighter and more adaptable""
> 
> ...


 There are numerous pure direct electric steering that use little space and current.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I got lucky, my car was equipped with full electric steering (no hydraulics). The system only uses power when you're actually turning the wheel. I'm no expert on hydraulic system but a hydraulic system must maintain the pressure at all times. That may take little to no power if it's not used, I'm not sure, but you don't have the over head of just the mechanical friction of the pump spinning all the time.

If you can find an afforable full electric system that you can install on your, it's a nice way to go.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi sunworks,

That's exciting! Thank you for sharing that info and the pics! These items you posted pictures of, where would you go to purchase these please - any auto parts store? I presume one would need to custom fab the steering links to the appropriate lengh or can you order them in certain sizes please?

Thanks for your time!

Ernie


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Alchemist said:


> Hi sunworks,
> 
> That's exciting! Thank you for sharing that info and the pics! These items you posted pictures of, where would you go to purchase these please - any auto parts store? I presume one would need to custom fab the steering links to the appropriate lengh or can you order them in certain sizes please?
> 
> ...


You can source these u-joints/shafts through any good hotrod supplier on Google.You can Google the electric steering on Google as well.Sometimes it is easier to surf Google images to find the web-links.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

sunworksco said:


> You can source these u-joints/shafts through any good hotrod supplier on Google.You can Google the electric steering on Google as well.Sometimes it is easier to surf Google images to find the web-links.


After identifying the ev steering,go look at the make/model recycling yards in your area and buy one from a wrecked car with a warranty.A good recycler will let you see the car that is the donor to see that it was not in a frontal collision.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks sunworks!


----------

